# Maggie or Pro? whats next



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

the car currently has LS2 With Comp Cam 600,Lift & Ported, Polished Heads,Manley Valve Springs,Livernois Titanium push rods,160 degree thermostat,Kooks long tube headers & Spin tech Pro streets,MSD plugs and wires,B&M short throw

need to dyno =-/ 

its a beast how ever i need more tire melting power... its VERY loud tho =] its "asshat" loud.arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If your go forced induction you'll most likely need to change your heads and cam as what works well for NA doesn't for FI.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> If your go forced induction you'll most likely need to change your heads and cam as what works well for NA doesn't for FI.


+1 If you want tire melting get a TVS 1900 with a blower cam.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Im getting conflicting reports on Forced induction when I discussed my plans for LS3 heads cam and either a maggie or procharger. Most likely im going pro charger and I will have to decide what intake manifold I will go with. I have talked to a few people that have said heads, intake or cam for that matter will not make much of an improvement if you go F/I. The discussion i had did mention if you had long tubes, that would be the only real mod needed when going F/I because no matter what the heads flow the F/I is going to blow right through the heads as long as the fuel system is up to snuff..fuel pump, injectors etc. I know of someone with an LS1 corvette with a procharger that made 500 real wheel horsepower with no other mods. His son has an LS2 corvette with a maggie, and cam. It is not done yet but I am interested in seeing what he will dyno----Danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The cam is the biggest thing. A good NA cam has more over lap where the intake and exhaust valves are both open at the same time. FI will just blow that air right though so you need a cam with a lot less.


----------

